# Nerite Snail Help



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

So I got a Nerite Snail as a tankmate to my Betta. But this nerite doesn't seem to want to move. He is just sitting where I left him without even attaching to the surface. But I did check that he's alive. He shut his trapdoor so fast and hard that my nail got stuck in it...
Any suggestions on why he's doing this or could it just be stress from a new environment?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

was he moving around in the petstore? 
Nerites are also more sensitive to water parameters, do you know what your parameters are?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

He's probably just adjusting to the tank. I have similar experience when I add new nerites to my tanks. Some will adjust right away and cruise around. Others seem to close up and stay still for awhile.


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

ao said:


> was he moving around in the petstore?
> Nerites are also more sensitive to water parameters, do you know what your parameters are?


He was moving at the store. He was stuck to the side all the way near the top.
EDIT: Forgot parameters - 0/0/5-10.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I had a similar issue with the first nerite I brought home..he didn't move for days so I brought him back but I think he was probably just settling in and I feel bad for exchanging him now..  Your guy probably just needs more time to settle in hopefully.


----------

